# Pocketr Wizard, please clarify?



## Trever1t (Oct 30, 2011)

I understand what a transmitter, receiver and tranceiver is. What I'm not clear on is do I need to buy one of these Amazon.com: Pocket Wizard FlexTT5 Transceiver For Nikon TTL Flashes and Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo   for each remote strobe or ? Can someone clarify for me? 

Is there a more affordable and as versatile system? I've been using Nikon's CLS and it works great so from what I understand radio is the way to go.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 30, 2011)

It depends, do you really need full TTL functionality?  If not, you can go with a much cheaper setup like the Cactus V5's.

If you do want TTL, you can check out the Phottix Strato's.  Phottix Strato 2.4 GHz Wire/Wireless 4 in 1 Trigger Set - Studio accessories


----------



## BlairWright (Oct 30, 2011)

If you are using speedlights you need a TT5 for each light. Radiopopper is an alternative to Pocket Wizards but they are not cheap either.

CLS does work well under most conditions. The only issues I have found with CLS are triggering a backlight behind a model or trying to trigger outside in bright sunlight. The radios work 100% of the time and you can get your lights close while you are really far away, like using a 300 for portraits.


----------



## BlairWright (Oct 30, 2011)

Good point about TTL Kerb.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 30, 2011)

Good stuff, thanks guys. The Phottix units are a hell of a lot cheaper than the PWs and receivers can be purchased individually. Cactus units are probably the direction I will go but are apparently on backorder.


----------



## dandingo (Oct 30, 2011)

I use the cactus v5 duo with a cannon 430exii speed light.  Works great.  Never had a miss fire.  The range is outstanding too. The only down side is you have to use your flash on manual.  $59 for transmitter and reciever.  They ship from Hong Kong so add an extra $30 for shipping.  

Cactus Wireless Flash Transceiver V5 Duo - Gadget Infinity


----------



## Tee (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a FlexMini and 2 TT5's that I use on my SB-600's.  I got them in a bundle deal which is why I got it.  I got tired of the unrealiability of triggering with my pop-up.  I have had no problems with mis-fires and have been 100ft from the flash and it worked perfectly.  The batteries for the Mini can be difficult to find so I ordered a 10 pack with my purchase.  The TT5's use AA.  Just follow the first time instructions and check for updated firmware and you're good to go.  I get the impression Pocket Wizard learned a lot from their Canon version and the Nikon version seems to be better reviewed from what I've read.


----------



## pcdebb (Oct 30, 2011)

boy am I glad I just read this thread.  I was about to drop over $400 for the FlexMini/TT5 setup with PW.  Looks like the Strato's will do what I'm looking for


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 30, 2011)

I love my pocket wizards! Never had a failure with them! I use them with my SU-800 for flash power control, and they rock!

The TTL works very well too... great to have if you are shooting fast moving subjects.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 31, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> *I love my pocket wizards! *Never had a failure with them! I use them with my SU-800 for flash power control, and they rock!
> 
> The TTL works very well too... great to have if you are shooting fast moving subjects.



+1, I love my pocket wizards too.  

2nd best was not an option for me, and the CLS was too unreliable at any distance or in bright light.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 31, 2011)

has anyone here used the AC3 attachment that PW makes? If so, How does it compare to using the SU-800 for flash controls?


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 31, 2011)

The PWs are ~$200ea. for transceivers but why is it necessary to have each unit a tranceiver when you only need a single transmitter and a number of receivers? Isn't that an unnecessary expense built into the units? Can receivers be purchased separately?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 31, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> The PWs are ~$200ea. for transceivers but why is it necessary to have each unit a tranceiver when you only need a single transmitter and a number of receivers? Isn't that an unnecessary expense built into the units? Can receivers be purchased separately?



One can go TX only.

I use the TT1 "transmitter only" on the camera, not for TTL but because its tiny and cheaper.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 31, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> The PWs are ~$200ea. for transceivers but why is it necessary to have each unit a tranceiver when you only need a single transmitter and a number of receivers? Isn't that an unnecessary expense built into the units? Can receivers be purchased separately?



It's supposed to offer you more flexibility.  If you are using a transmitter and multiple reciever set up, if your transmitter dies or runs out of batteries, you are hosed.  With a transiever set up, you can keep going by using one less light.  From a reliability and redundancy standpoint, it makes a lot of sense, especially if you are not worried about price.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 31, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > The PWs are ~$200ea. for transceivers but why is it necessary to have each unit a tranceiver when you only need a single transmitter and a number of receivers? Isn't that an unnecessary expense built into the units? Can receivers be purchased separately?
> ...



+1, my TX only is an extra for me. Also I here tell people use the TX/RX versions as remote camera triggers, although I haven't had a need to try that with my TT5 or Pocketwizard IIs yet.


----------



## joealcantar (Oct 31, 2011)

Hmmmmm, let me say what I have seen. You have Receivers (Receive the signal Only) Transmitters (Transmit a Signal only) and Transcievers that can be used as both. 
-
-*PW Plus* were made as both Transmitter and Receiver
-*Plus II* is a Transciever 
--Requires a cable to communicate with your particular light or flash.
-*Multi Max* is a Transceiver with more bells and whistles. Lets you control different channels and zones as well as Time lapse if into that.
--Requires a cable to communicate with your particular light or flash.
-*TT5* is a Transceiver with lots of bells and whistles but also allows iTTL (basically allows flash to function off-camera as it would on-camera) if you need High Speed Sync etc. this is a great plus.
--Requires you have a computer to set the units up to your needs, but a big plus is being able to download the software updates to the units. 
You can have say Ch1 act as a normal trigger and have C2 act as if on the camera for iTTL use. (that is the way I have mine set up)
-*TT1* basically a Transmitter Only and they call it a mini for a reason , it is small but the battery they selected for this to work is not the best. 
--I'm sending mine back and swapping out for another TT5 in it's place, will do the same thing but is a little bigger and uses a "AA" battery like most of the other gear in bag. 
-*AC3* controller lets you control the output of each flash used off-camera from the camera location. (I have not had a need for this yet, but thinking about it)
-
If all you are looking for is better reliability other than the signal used from commander mode you can go into a cheap trigger system.
If you are planning to make this a business part-time or full time you may as well invest in a system that lets you get a little bit more creative than the Creative Lighting System.
Keep in mind that if a Light meter is in your future as well, Sekonic has made it so you can trigger a PW with your meter by adding a simple card to the meter.
Light/Strobe Manufacturers have added PW capability to their lights as well, and some do have their own triggering systems as well.
You ought to be able to find the older wizards cheaply, they are very reliable.
-
To answer your question, everything fails and having a Transceiver in the bag that can perform a dual function is more of a Plus.....one has to have the options and be able to finish the job as you intended. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 31, 2011)

joealcantar said:


> Hmmmmm, let me say what I have seen. You have Receivers (Receive the signal Only) Transmitters (Transmit a Signal only) and Transcievers that can be used as both.
> -
> -*PW Plus* were made as both Transmitter and Receiver
> -*Plus II* is a Transciever
> ...



I agree, but the watch type battery in the TT1 is part of the reason they could make it so small. I like mine and throw 2 extra of those tiny batteries in the bag. Its an extra PW for me, I use mine all the time and can't see parting with it


----------



## joealcantar (Oct 31, 2011)

I hear you Two-Wheel, but if they are willing to part with the TT5 for the price of the TT1 I'll take it. Not sure if you know but they have a new upgrade right now 6.0 and 3.0 , kind of wish they would also send out an email when the updates happen that way we can read up on the changes as they happen. There is also a REBATE now till November 30th. http://www.pocketwizard.com/25rebate
(Wonder if we could make a section to post Rebates and deals? Coupon section per say) may save some folks a little money. 
-

Shoot well, Joe


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow thats a great deal. Hey thanks for the heads up on the upgrade !


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 31, 2011)

ahh, I think I am just beginning to see the light....uh, no pun intended but it works   So damn, now you've pointed me back to the PW$


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 31, 2011)

I use my PW's to trigger my camera when I'm doing rig shots on cars. I've also had a PW in hand trigger the camera and the other PW's on my lights trigger for the photo. That's always a fun trick. Of course, I have 5 PW's. Had 10 at one point, but I got an amazing deal on them and funded more lights.


----------



## BlairWright (Oct 31, 2011)

joealcantar said:


> Hmmmmm, let me say what I have seen. You have Receivers (Receive the signal Only) Transmitters (Transmit a Signal only) and Transcievers that can be used as both.
> -
> -*PW Plus* were made as both Transmitter and Receiver
> -*Plus II* is a Transciever
> ...



The AC3 is totally awesome and I HIGHLY recommend it. I actually use it with my Paul Bluff Einsteins and it's made a huge change in my shooting.


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 31, 2011)

BlairWright said:


> The AC3 is totally awesome and I HIGHLY recommend it. I actually use it with my Paul Bluff Einsteins and it's made a huge change in my shooting.



what advantages would the AC3 give me over using the SU-800 when just using hotshoe type flashes? Any?


----------

